# Cork padding for clamps



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

There's a lot of methods for keeping clamps from digging into wood and such..I bought a bunch of adhesive backed pieces of cork and it works just fine.. Best part is it's dirt cheap on Amazon and Ebay, etc.
Of course it's useful for a lot of other things like padding items that go on fine furniture and so on. 
When and if it wears down it's easy to remove and replace when the time comes. 
I think I paid about $4 for 50 4x4 sheets of it..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you can get it at Hobby Lobby…


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

allpurpose said:


> There's a lot of methods for keeping clamps from digging into wood and such..I bought a bunch of adhesive backed pieces of cork and it works just fine.. Best part is it's dirt cheap on Amazon and Ebay, etc.
> Of course it's useful for a lot of other things like padding items that go on fine furniture and so on.
> When and if it wears down it's easy to remove and replace when the time comes.
> I think I paid about $4 for 50 4x4 sheets of it..
> ...


Is that a Harbor Freight clamp? Did you put a piece of wood inside to stiffen it?


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice idea. I keep thinking about doing something better than using random cutoffs but, every time I get to the glue-up stage I realize I have yet to do anything.


----------

